# Wheel size



## diesel (Jun 8, 2013)

I am not good at stuff like that, but I would imagine as long as the ratio of tire size to rim size is kept close to stock (overall diameter is similar is what I am trying to say) then I would say you have at least a couple inches to play with.


----------



## plasticplant (Mar 26, 2013)

5X115 is still a pretty tough find (at least back in August it was). Tire Rack has a few, but most of them are ugly, or weight a ton! I wish they would have went with 5X114.3. Huge selection of nice wheels there. I wouldn't go any bigger than 19". Anything bigger just makes it look like you're trying too hard. Plus, they throw the look of the car off; not to mention the brutalness of the ride quality. At the end of the day it's your choice though. To each his own.


----------



## arodenhiser (Dec 13, 2013)

For your speedometer and odometer the tire size may make a difference. You need to maintain the circumference, or length of the circle. Here is a nice little java app that let's you enter you original tire size and compare it to a different size. 

If you enter 215 60 16 and compare it to a 225 45 18 you will see that the circumference changes only 0.6 inches giving a less than 1% difference in the speed shown on your dash.

Tire size calculator


If you use a wider rim the stock the offset may need to change to make up the difference to prevent tire rubs. I don't know much on those specs but a "rim" and "tire" should.


just my $0.02

Adam


----------



## ParisTNDude (Oct 7, 2013)

Since the Buick Verano is the same base car as the Cruze would that car's wheel size fit the Cruze? The Verano has some great looking wheels. I compared wheels for the Verano and the Cruze on Tirerack and they are the same.


----------



## Robby (Mar 1, 2013)

Verono/Cruze GAS/Sonic.....same 5x105.

Cruze TD is by itself for now.......might want to check that little Buick Cute Yute thing....it is a Sonic chassis but may be using a larger hub due to its G.V.W.R.

Rob


----------



## Blue Angel (Feb 18, 2011)

As far as wheel sizes go, there's lots of info on the forum. The only difference for the diesel should be the bolt pattern, and maybe the hub diameter.


----------



## Tomko (Jun 1, 2013)

Diesel hub is shared with Orlando and ATS.


----------

